# Need help creating pool knockdown texture



## AKAPainting

So I am resurfacing half a pool deck because, well it was HORRIBLE looking with cracks, etc.

I'm used to interior drywall knockdown but decided to attempt this on the pool deck as well... I used my hopper with the largest tip, put in some micro-topping
and shot it over the resurfaced deck.... results were not near the same neighborhood as the rest. 

Then I read somewhere to use a whitewash brush or large paint brush and drip
the topping over the concrete to create larger knockdown... which it did and definitely looks way better than the sprayed on texture

Here's the old, what I am WANTING to replicate:


















And here's what I got with spraying texture and dripping texture then knocking down:









Anyone know how to match the "old" texturing?


----------



## woodcoyote

Hard to tell the difference from the angle of the camera.

What's the issue? The islands aren't big enough or what?


----------



## AKAPainting

You might be able to see it better in the sanding photo here:

















But basically it looks like knockdown in a house splats here and there some dime sized some half dollar size... but theirs looks... like a BIG island with a few rough spots in it... BIG islands that don't look like cement just troweled out


----------



## AKAPainting

Ok... a bit convinced it's not how I'm doing it but "what" I'm using.... I've been using Sakrete Top N Bond mainly because of it's strength once it cures.... however the working time with this stuff is VERY fast as it's a quick setting concrete....

What SHOULD I be using and can it be gotten at Lowes or Home Depot or do I need to find a building/concrete store around here?


----------



## fauxlynn

I don't know if this will help you, but what I see is that the 'new' one is too uniform.

The old one is a bit uneven, areas of things being the same size, sort of..and then areas of the ' islands' blurred together.

Maybe deposit more product on an area that you intend to blur together? Or add additional product to areas previously done and connect them,so to speak, quickly with a trowel.


----------



## AKAPainting

What would you suggest I use for product?
I was thinking of trying Quikrete Vinyl Concrete Patcher a high-strength modified polumer.
Seems to have a pot life of 30 minutes which is 3x longer than the Top N Bond I was using... strength still shows up to 5000 psi


----------



## woodcoyote

Usually the pools there is a Cool Deck product involved. It was developed by a company out of AZ decades ago. It's the same type of knock down texture, cementious type finish that would help lower the surface temperature. 

"Keystone *Kool Deck*® concrete topping was invented by Mortex in 1962. It is a beautiful surface for swimming *pool decks*, walkways, patios & virtually any foot traffic area. Once applied it generates a colored, textured cement surface that is as strong as the base concrete. Settle for nothing less than the very best."

http://mortex.com/products/kd.html


Edit:

Micro Topping:
https://www.hcconcrete.com/product/dura-top-micro-topping-concrete-resurfacer/

Acryla Deck:
https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/hc-acryladeck-solid-color-hibuild-coating


----------



## AKAPainting

I'll definitely check Sherwin Williams to see if they have that but where else would I find any of these products vs ordering and having shipped?
(I'm in Clearwater, FL area)


----------



## AKAPainting

Also all I use on pool decks is Acryla-Deck  just gotta find the topping stuff locally so I can stop using the wrong material like top n bond, or the polymer vinyl patching cement


----------



## AKAPainting

@woodcoyote, your the man!!! It was all about product!
I went to Sherwin this morning and got the H&C topping and viola:




























I have a concrete slab out back I practice on, this is NOT the actual pool deck so don't mind the mis-coloration lol

Again, Thank you!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Norbert

Hi, I'm curious about whether you have put new texture over old, or did you have to remove the old first? 

I have old and chipping texture on my pool deck, and I'm wondering if I can re texture over old or do I have to chip it all off?

Is it possible to resurface over old texture I guess?


----------

